

Shen 1.7 to be released today - owlpic
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.qi/2230

======
owlpic
Main page: <http://www.lambdassociates.org/>

The download page: <http://www.lambdassociates.org/Download/download.htm>

